# ESQIDO Mink False Eyelashes



## Jennifae (Feb 23, 2016)

I've never tried mink lashes before, so I was thrilled when ESQIDO sent us a couple of lash styles to try. 

Now, before anything else, here are a few facts about ESQIDO mink eyelashes:

* They are handcrafted from 100% real mink fur.
* They are collected from the natural shedding of the animal.
* They are made free from any kind of dyes. 
* They can be worn up to 25 times.
* They have a 60-day guarantee.


*Miss Dolly* ($35.00) is a cute and flirty style that gives a wide-eyed look with just the right volume and length (6-11mm).





*Voila Lash* ($38.00) is a little longer (8-12mm) and thicker compared to Miss Dolly.  This style gives the most beautiful, lush, voluminous lashes.





First of all, how gorgeous is that packaging!  I love anything rose gold! 

The lashes themselves are incredibly soft, lightweight, and comfortable to wear.   The strands blend extremely well with my own lashes, so they look quite natural.

 I managed to get a good 16-20 uses out of these lashes, and I probably could have gotten more wear out of them if I was a little more careful with them.

These lashes do tend to shed (the only downside), so you have to be very gentle with them. Don't tug on the fur. Only handle from the band. And when you're ready to remove them, don't just pull or rip them off. Dissolve the glue with some oil-free makeup remover, and it should easily come off your eyes. Gently rub off any glue residue with a q-tip, and store in the original casing after use.

Speaking of glue, they also included the ESQIDO eyelash glue  which is amazing! It has this beautiful rose gold cap and a fine-tip  wand, which I much prefer over squeeze tubes. It's latex-free and formaldehyde-free, so the formula is gentle enough to be  used on mink lashes. The glue itself looks white but dries clear and is strong enough  to last all day.






Have you heard of ESQIDO?  Have you tried their mink lashes?  What's your favorite type of lashes?  Mink, sable, silk, or synthetic?

Where to buy: ESQIDO.com


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 23, 2016)

I've heard of them but haven't tried them.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 24, 2016)

I have two pairs! Have yet to wear them out in public though lol.  Also, the hairs come out very easily even if you slightly touch them by accident (instead of holding by the band).  I've worn one pair around the house, but that's it.  I'm nervous that the glue will weaken and they will come off if I'm out in public.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 24, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I've heard of them but haven't tried them.



What's your favorite type of lashes?



Sabrunka said:


> I have two pairs! Have yet to wear them out in public though lol.  Also, the hairs come out very easily even if you slightly touch them by accident (instead of holding by the band).  I've worn one pair around the house, but that's it.  I'm nervous that the glue will weaken and they will come off if I'm out in public.



Which ones do you have? Next time you wear them around the house, take pics so we can admire them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 24, 2016)

Jennifae said:


> What's your favorite type of lashes?



I've not delved very far into the world of false lashes! To date, I've used Ardell (love the 301s), Andrea, and Kiss (love the trio lashes!). I think they're all either synthetic or human hair.


----------



## Livvie1010 (Feb 25, 2016)

I naturally have pretty long lashes but when I'm going for a night time smoky eye look I'd love to have some nice false ones to put in for volume would the mink ones be the best kind?


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 25, 2016)

Jennifae said:


> What's your favorite type of lashes?
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones do you have? Next time you wear them around the house, take pics so we can admire them.



I have the Gina lash and also the Oh So Sweet!  Here's some photos that I actually already had lol.. Please don't mind the robe and lack of much makeup in the full face pic!

Oh So Sweet





Gina


----------



## chelseaoliviaxo (Feb 27, 2016)

I really like them! They're comfortable to wear and are super pretty.

These are BFF.

View attachment 52575


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

Gina looks good!  Do you think all mink lashes shed easily?


----------



## Allycat0303 (Jun 20, 2017)

I've tried the Esquido product. I thought they were very natural looking, but expensive.


----------



## auroracos (Jul 22, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> I've heard of them but haven't tried them.


You should give it a try. They are made from real mink fur, allowing for a light, soft, fluffy, and ultimately, more natural look, matching a similar quality of natural human lashes. Due to the high quality of materials and lightweight of the lashes, mink lashes can be reused repeatedly!


----------

